# Pro Kot vs. Flexcoat



## Ltrichel

Ok, not trying to stir things up to much but getting back into the rod building game from about 20 years ago. I started back then using clear finger nail polish then discovered Flex Coat and used it exclusively and without incident. I notice now that ProKote dominates the supplies web pages, at least on Mud Hole. Hard to imagine anything better than Flex Coat so thought I would get some feedback from all of you who have been in the game as of late. Pro's and Con's would be welcome


----------



## pg542

It's a personal preference thing. FlexCoat has been around a long time for a reason. I've not tried the Pro-kot yet but I will in time. I still use Flex=coat but I like Thread-Master too. Bullards was a good one also. Diamond coat I think it was called. Some builders say that brand X turns yellow with age. It's been my experience that it ALL yellows to some degree with age. That's a trait of epoxy finishes. I use mostly light build finishes and apply multiple coats and I don't have bubble troubles with any of it. Just buy the smallest quantity of something that interests you a try it out. Good luck


----------



## [email protected]

I have used most finish brands available I like pro kote it is clear and no bubbles


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I barely rate as a hobby builder, but I am still opinionated. 
Flexcoat products are high quality.
You specifically mentioned MudHole. Mudhole _may_ have investment in some other companies whose products they carry, or _possibly_ have a higher profit margin on some brands than others, hence they push them harder.
I would tend to trust what other builders write here, rather than how much advertising money is spent.


----------



## cfulbright

My vote is Threadmaster.


----------



## Fishsurfer

Flex Coat preferred by us old goats. LOL


----------



## Doc Labanowski

Flex coat under coats and DII for the final


----------



## darthwader2000

I have used flexcoat. Works great as long as you mix it exactly, stir it long enough, and then pour on foil before you coat the rod. If not it gets bubbles and turns yellow. I watched Allan mix promote for a rod class. Was a lot more forgiving. Think I will switch when I run out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishsurfer

Anybody using the Aftco epoxies. How about it Doc? I believe they are in your part of the country, have you ever tried it. I think they have been around longer than Flex Coat at least the Company not the owners.


----------



## jreynolds

I have been using Aftcote for the past two months and really like it. I do like D2 and Threadmaster too.


----------



## LymanX

D-II


----------



## katjim00

I think I heard that prokote takes crazy long to cure. They are all good if not they would not still be on the market. Find which one works with the way you apply it and go with it.


----------



## Ltrichel

Thanks too all for the update and keen insight. It sounds like 'personal preference' rules the day with some solid experience backing up everyones choices. Will start back using flex coat as I am really familiar with it but will eventually try some of the recommendations. Really appreciate the input from all of you pro's and "early in career" pro's!!


----------



## [email protected]

*Bubbles*

I've found the key to getting rid of the bubbles is mixing. You need to really mix each part before you mix them together.


----------



## teamfirstcast

*thanks Doc!*



Doc Labanowski said:


> Flex coat under coats and DII for the final


Wow, all I can say is thanks for the conformation on this method! I've been using DII exclusively for a year now and have thought about doing this but never tried it. I like both epoxies but really like the way DII levels out and dries hard so quickly. :cheers:


----------

